# What do you shave?



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

*What do you shave often or on a regular basis?*


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I always have to keep my armpits, & pubes shaved because otherwise it's uncomfortable. Legs, that's not as important but yes, bi-weekly, unless there's another reason. For example if I'm going to get my legs waxed, I won't shave for a week or two beforehand. Or like right now, I have a huge bruise on my shin, so I haven't shaved my legs for a week & a half. It's winter, that really helps by wearing tights, & boots until my bruise is gone.

When I first started shaving, I had a little bit of hair on the top of my big toe. After a few times shaving it, it hasn't grown back. My upper legs also don't need to be shaved but maybe every other month because the hair doesn't grow back very fast, & is very fine.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Aside from my eyebrows and my hair, I shave anything that'd give any indication I'm a mammal.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Currently, only the face because I think it is a more acceptable look for work. I'll probably stop that for the summer.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Pretty much now I only have to shave my legs (and occasionally I tidy up the arms for ultimate smoothness), since I got my armpits and, other, area (mostly) lasered.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

aren't the hairs downstairs supposed to cushion the pushin...


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> aren't the hairs downstairs supposed to cushion the pushin...


Nope, I don't think so.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Mmmm said:


> Nope, I don't think so.


Looks like that was just in theory.



> Think of your bush as protective pillow. "Pubic hair provides a protective barrier for our body,” says Jessica Shepherd, MD, an ob-gyn and minimally invasive gynecologic surgeon at Baylor University Medical Center in Dallas. “It helps to fend off bacteria and unwanted pathogens from entering the vaginal area. This can help prevent you from getting yeast infections, vaginitis, and UTIs."
> 
> 
> Beyond that, doctors and scientists aren't totally sure why pubic hair exists. “The suspected theories, some medical and some not, include the idea that pubic hair keeps our genitals warm, and that it provides a cushion during sex and other activities that put pressure on the vagina,” says Sherry Ross, MD, an ob-gyn and author of She-ology: The Definitive Guide to Women’s Intimate Health. Period. One benefit to not getting rid of it: Pubic hair is also thought to trap pheromones, which are sexual smells created by body chemicals that are sexually enticing to a partner, says Dr. Ross.


https://www.health.com/sexual-health/pubic-hair-facts


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

@DudeGuy Thanks for the info. I've been shaving since puberty with no adverse effects, never had a yeast infection. But I'm also conscious of cleanliness, hygiene, etc... For me it's mostly about comfort, I like the feeling, having hair down there is uncomfortable. If it gets pulled by your underwear, or worse caught on the back of a liner/pad, ouch!


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Mmmm said:


> @*DudeGuy* Thanks for the info. I've been shaving since puberty with no adverse effects, never had a yeast infection. But I'm also conscious of cleanliness, hygiene, etc... For me it's mostly about comfort, I like the feeling, having hair down there is uncomfortable. If it gets pulled by your underwear, or worse caught on the back of a liner/pad, ouch!


I shaved mine off once and found it to be very uncomfortable, and I don't think it's very comfortable to have sex with someone that's shaved.

Then again, I also like women with armpit hair. :crazy: to each their own.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> I shaved mine off once and found it to be very uncomfortable, and I don't think it's very comfortable to have sex with someone that's shaved.
> 
> Then again, I also like women with armpit hair. :crazy: to each their own.


Definitely, incompatible then, because I've never liked hair in either region. :tongue:


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Mmmm said:


> Definitely, incompatible then, because I've never liked hair in either region. :tongue:


It's more of a preference and not something that would stop me. There are plenty of other reasons to be incompatible, and if that were one, I'd never have fun!


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

I trim my facial hair to about a quarter inch to keep it looking neat and hygenic. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Twichl (May 21, 2015)

I'm basically a feral bear with sensitive skin. There are many areas I'd shave if it wouldn't bring me two weeks of agony. Belly button, hands, arms, armpits, feet, upper and lower legs, and lip. Except I only shave pits, lip, and belly button regularly so I can a least feel mildly female. Arms and hands semi regularly. Legs are on an as needed basis.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I shave my armpits every 2 days
My legs only during the summer/nights out or when I'm with my boyfriend (and again I only do that because he's in a hot country). 
I shave around my chin/lips when I start to notice it in some lights heh
I have little random hairs in between my breasts and one near my belly button that gets shaved when I notice them in the shower.
My downstairs I shave once a month when I get my period to avoid it getting too messy. I prefer how it looks around 2-3 weeks after I shave anyway.

I do it all for me and my own comfort. I rarely see my boyfriend and he doesn't care what my body hair is like anyway.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Armpits, legs (very often in summer/hot weather), pubic area. I do that mostly for comfort and because I like my body more this way.


----------



## Asity (May 12, 2014)

I have a side cut so I shave that part of my head regularly, lower legs, armpits and pubic area.

I've done this for years (despite being single) because I have come to prefer it this way. I've tried letting pubic hair grow out a bit but I honestly think it becomes gross at certain times of the month.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Armpits are daily. I can't stand the feeling of stubble in my armpits -- itches like crazy. 

Legs are very inconsistent. I don't feel like shaving accomplishes much unless I have a short dress I really want to wear on a specific day. As thick-haired as I am, it starts to grow back a day or two later. The idea of waxing appeals to me, but I don't think I can bring myself to be so bourgeois. 

I occasionally shave my private areas, but I'm generally not comfortable with putting anything sharp down there. I prefer to just trim as needed.


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

DudeGuy said:


> aren't the hairs downstairs supposed to cushion the pushin...


i'm more apt to give it a licking if there isn't hairs or a lot of 'em 'downstairs'


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

The moon


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't shave. It takes up so much time. Not supporting the production of plastic is way more important to me, and I'm not terribly hairy anyways. I do occasionally trim my pubes (with my electric hair clippers) because they get long and in my way, but very rarely do I bother to trim them down to stubble. I'd just use the clippers if I wanted to trim other body hair. 

Part of my haircut involves cutting on the lowest clipper setting, but I don't shave my head. It _looks_ shaved when I get the haircut at a barbershop because professional clippers can cut lower than the cheap clippers I use at home.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i like shaving. i don't feel right if i'm not shaved. my legs are real easy now. after waxing a few times the hair on them stopped growing back. now i'll occasionally get like one or two hairs growing on them, but i hate them so much i end up shaving my whole legs just to make sure i get like the one or two hairs. i used to bleach my arm hairs but have gotten lazy about it. i wouldn't try shaving them, i'm afraid they'd grow in coarser. i should try waxing them, maybe they wouldn't grow back! i suppose i could tweeze my legs lol. shaving is easier though i think since i'm doing it anyway. armpit hair is a big no for me. i shave about once a week. i like it when guys trim like their armpit hairs and stuff but shaving i think would be weird on a guy. it's hard enough to get guys to shave their faces, lol. i personally am thankful for razors.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a beard and mustache. I shave parts of my face and my neck.


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

I only trim and with clippers:

Face (along jawline), to shape my beard. And my head, as close to bald as possible.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

NOTHING. My current lover saw me armpits, legs, vagina and everything and licked his fingers and wants to see me again after his parents leave. I'm the gorgeous sexy hippie. My ex of six years like vagina hair, he thought it was sexy. My ex of 3-4 years didn't mind it. But I've honestly never tried legs and armpits on people and HE WENT FOR IT. Like I smell good in my velveteen pants and he just went for it. So here's me luscious in my leg and armpit hair.

I live in the rainforest so I've heard my bodyhair keeps me warm and my arm pit hair actually keeps me from stinking, ladies here actually grow pubes TO SMELL BETTER BECAUSE SHAVED SMELLS LIKE FUCK. We only apologize for our legs with no smell for no reason, just because.

I love being this hippie chick. I love Freelee now. I live in NorCal we are freed here. Our pits and vaginas hairy and smiling. 

You REALLY DO smell less as a vegan who doesn't shave I know you doubt this but we smell pretty good, my guy licked his fingers, we're pretty attractive. We don't have to shave because our hair keeps bacteria away, and also we are saintly goodness.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

My gf stopped shaving her armpits for medical reasons and she won't let me lick them.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Forest Nymph said:


> NOTHING. My current lover saw me armpits, legs, vagina and everything and licked his fingers and wants to see me again after his parents leave. I'm the gorgeous sexy hippie. My ex of six years like vagina hair, he thought it was sexy. My ex of 3-4 years didn't mind it. But I've honestly never tried legs and armpits on people and HE WENT FOR IT. Like I smell good in my velveteen pants and he just went for it. So here's me luscious in my leg and armpit hair.
> 
> I live in the rainforest so I've heard my bodyhair keeps me warm and my arm pit hair actually keeps me from stinking, ladies here actually grow pubes TO SMELL BETTER BECAUSE SHAVED SMELLS LIKE FUCK. We only apologize for our legs with no smell for no reason, just because.
> 
> ...


Lol my bf always asks me to not shave to see what its like but idk I don't think I'm ready for that.
He can wait until we live together then cause I cba to shave every day and I only shave before I see him (but that's also kinda necessary as it's a hot country)
I've shown him on webcam and I always show him my body hair in a "look how unsexy I am right now" way and he still says I'm hot *shrug*
My ex would barely touch me unless I had *just* shaven, even after 24 hours it was "too much" for him. Preference yes but no need to make a woman feel shitty for having natural body hair. Can't be expected to be perfect all the time. 
My hair is really hard to get rid of too. When I get it waxed it still leaves some hair and it grows back super quickly. It's exhausting.


----------



## ivegotthemunchies (Nov 17, 2018)

I have undergone underarm laser in the past where my underarm became very smooth and hairless now.

Currently I already did my 5th session of vaginal hair removal (VIO) until 6th sessions.

I started with the hair that's hidden because it's hard to always shave the underarm especially the pubic hair. 

I think this is the best thing I ever did. I'm planning to undergo laser hair removal on other body parts like arms and legs. And try more sessions on VIO


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I shave stereotypes out of my head, but they have laid eggs.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

I shaved money by switching to Geico™.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

In the Winter, I do some trimming, but other than that, I don't shave anything. In the Summer months, I'll go down to a Van ****/Gotee and shave my face. Everything else seems to get along just fine without any help from me.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I've got the hair on my armpits, belly and backs removed by laser, so the only thing I need to shave is my face.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

I ASSUME clippers count, and not just a razor. 

But I do everything on the head, I shorten the armpit hair significantly when it starts getting crazy, inside of my arms sometimes, pubes, body, back, and once in a blue moon I venture down the booty-crack.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

I shave the stubble off my face each morning.


----------

